# Paphiopedilum leuchochilum perfection



## BrucherT (Nov 17, 2019)

This isn’t a plant I grow...yet. I find the group very confusing and their species concept seem somewhat arbitrary but THIS PLANT just blew me away as posted on Facebook and I just had to share it in case anyone in here isn’t on Facebook. My god, it’s just gorgeous. Anybody know where and how to lay hands on a chance at this stunning thing?


----------



## Hien (Nov 17, 2019)

Since leucochilum & godefroyae have so many diverse breeding lines, not only sizes , shapes, colors but also patterns.
1) So the chance of getting this particular look (or any particular breeding pattern) is asking the owner, perhaps he has other sibling plants to sell from the same flask which this one came out from .
2) you could also send other orchid sellers this picture, and asking them to keep an eye for any future blooming plant that matches this look for you.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 17, 2019)

I just can’t find a flaw...the proportion and the shape and the color all seems just naturally perfect.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2019)

that is a near perfect leuco. No chance you'll (or any mere mortal) will get a division or similar. They are very tightly held. Flasks do become available from time to time. Just watch the quality/provenance.


----------



## Hien (Nov 17, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I just can’t find a flaw...the proportion and the shape and the color all seems just naturally perfect.


Not the same, and not as perfect , but Elite orchids seems to have something along that breeding line
https://www.eliteorchids.com/product/paphiopedilum-leucochilum-account/
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254424678076


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 18, 2019)

The only way you're getting one that good here in the US is to spend about $10k on pollen from REALLY nice, like beyond-FCC ones (assuming they will even give it to you at any price) and do your own line breeding for 2 or 3 generations).


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 18, 2019)

If it's any consolation, that bloom is cuppier than it looks in the pic.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

Indeed this is a very nice flower. To get one this nice, you will need to buy selected ones from growers, and it will hurt your wallet. They can sell these from USD $300 to $10,000 depending on who you are (private or commercial breeder). OzPaph is right. They are held tightly for their own line breeding (esp Taiwan and Japan) and will only release them if they have a few of them as good or better. I have a few selected black leucochilums that really dented my wallet!

Alternatively you can buy from good breeding lines as mentioned by Hien, but will have 1/500 chances to flower a good one and a 1/1000 chance to flower a fantastic one like the Facebook beauty.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a near perfect leuco. No chance you'll (or any mere mortal) will get a division or similar. They are very tightly held. Flasks do become available from time to time. Just watch the quality/provenance.


Ha ha my orchids and I are both so mortal! I won’t chase this plant, I guess...but I would like to see it!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

Hien said:


> Not the same, and not as perfect , but Elite orchids seems to have something along that breeding line
> https://www.eliteorchids.com/product/paphiopedilum-leucochilum-account/
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254424678076


Wow cool...but I haven’t had good luck with plants shipped in from Britain... but I will keep an eye and thank you!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

tnyr5 said:


> The only way you're getting one that good here in the US is to spend about $10k on pollen from REALLY nice, like beyond-FCC ones (assuming they will even give it to you at any price) and do your own line breeding for 2 or 3 generations).


Lol 3 generations in my Chicago apartment...


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Indeed this is a very nice flower. To get one this nice, you will need to buy selected ones from growers, and it will hurt your wallet. They can sell these from USD $300 to $10,000 depending on who you are (private or commercial breeder). OzPaph is right. They are held tightly for their own line breeding (esp Taiwan and Japan) and will only release them if they have a few of them as good or better. I have a few selected black leucochilums that really dented my wallet!
> 
> Alternatively you can buy from good breeding lines as mentioned by Hien, but will have 1/500 chances to flower a good one and a 1/1000 chance to flower a fantastic one like the Facebook beauty.


I’ve seen those heavily black ones...definitely impressive! I spend way too much on orchids so I’ll wait on something I can gamble on. I have seen the beauty of compots and flasks...heading toward one year with my first ever flask and it’s going pretty well, really fun to watch them strive and take hold.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17007
> View attachment 17008
> View attachment 17008
> Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.


Dizzying!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 18, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17007
> View attachment 17008
> View attachment 17008
> Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.



Wow these are totally out of this world. You are very lucky!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 18, 2019)

i see you needed to use cotton wool to pack the flower open. I assume they are very cupped.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> i see you needed to use cotton wool to pack the flower open. I assume they are very cupped.


Hey I don’t understand what you mean? I don’t see any cotton wool? These tricks people use on flowers, I don’t understand...I feel blessed by everything that actually opens for me!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 18, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17007
> View attachment 17008
> View attachment 17008
> Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.


These are just insane. Wow. You must just sit and stare at them!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2019)

They are slightly cupped and cotton is used to travel between shows to prevent bruising. 

Yes when I got my first one, I was enthralled for hours!!! I now have around 8 of them, all with different degrees of solid black burgundy.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They are slightly cupped and cotton is used to travel between shows to prevent bruising.
> 
> Yes when I got my first one, I was enthralled for hours!!! I now have around 8 of them, all with different degrees of solid black burgundy.


Holy god wow, eight of these??? Amazing. I really appreciate that dedication to variance. I’m also into Neofinetia...the minute variations on theme. I have 5 P. purpuratum has always want another, even if it’s not an alba I’ll provably pick up the next cheap one I do see. I could see myself doing the same with rungsuriyianum if ever I get my hands on them. Sigh.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They are slightly cupped and cotton is used to travel between shows to prevent bruising.
> 
> Yes when I got my first one, I was enthralled for hours!!! I now have around 8 of them, all with different degrees of solid black burgundy.


Where is all this purported cotton wool? I’ve looked at every photo in this thread. I see no cotton wool.


----------



## Hien (Nov 19, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Where is all this purported cotton wool? I’ve looked at every photo in this thread. I see no cotton wool.


 he means those few hair like fibers on the 1st bloom. It is not for keeping the flower open, but to keep the flower from being bruised in shipping. I receive my in-bloom plants like this in the past. it is better then wrapping the flower in shredded paper


----------



## Hien (Nov 19, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Holy god wow, eight of these??? Amazing. I really appreciate that dedication to variance. I’m also into Neofinetia...the minute variations on theme. I have 5 P. purpuratum has always want another, even if it’s not an alba I’ll provably pick up the next cheap one I do see. I could see myself doing the same with rungsuriyianum if ever I get my hands on them. Sigh.


do rungsuriyanum flowers have variations among individual plants?


----------



## Hien (Nov 19, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They are slightly cupped and cotton is used to travel between shows to prevent bruising.
> 
> Yes when I got my first one, I was enthralled for hours!!! I now have around 8 of them, all with different degrees of solid black burgundy.


 That is an amazing breaking record number, but I have a feeling that it won't be stopped there.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2019)

Hien said:


> he means those few hair like fibers on the 1st bloom. It is not for keeping the flower open, but to keep the flower from being bruised in shipping. I receive my in-bloom plants like this in the past. it is better then wrapping the flower in shredded paper


OH!!!! My god, I had to take off my glasses and put the phone screen right to my eye to see those strands!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2019)

Hien said:


> do rungsuriyanum flowers have variations among individual plants?


I have sought and devoured every photo o could get my hands on of rungsuriyianum and I see very distinct differences in petal positioning, coloration of laterals and labellum and...well, I call it “personality.” I see this quality and can’t explain it but I recognize it. Maybe someone else has more precise words to describe how these flowers grab our attention in differing ways? I don’t want one rungsuriyianum, I want multiple flasks of them to grow out and bask among!


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 20, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17007
> View attachment 17008
> View attachment 17008
> Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.



My leucochilums are not at good and beautyful as yours, Dr. Leslie, but I think I have one that grows well and flowers reliably...This is leucochilum "dark butterfly" O


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 20, 2019)

And a more "regular" one...


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 20, 2019)

hamiltons said:


> And a more "regular" one...


I like this one...what are you growing in? Perlite? Pumice?


----------



## Florian (Nov 21, 2019)

looks like rock wool and perlite.
Nice Flower!


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 21, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> I like this one...what are you growing in? Perlite? Pumice?


I grow all my paphs in a media/mix called "GREENMIX"...Its a special produced rockwool based media with a bit of limestone in...It is produced here in Denmark only but is sold worlwide, tough shipping costs may be high as it comes in 5 and 10 kg bags only...I have been using it for about 25 years of the 40 years I have been growing orchids, and it is a excellent media, especially for terestric and botanical types who needs a bit more humid compost in the pots...I have all my paphs and a Phr. kovachii in it and the kovachii just loves it as it needs clean, clear water almost constantly so this mix is great...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Anybody know where and how to lay hands on a chance at this stunning thing?


Kung's house!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 21, 2019)

hamiltons said:


> I grow all my paphs in a media/mix called "GREENMIX"...Its a special produced rockwool based media with a bit of limestone in...It is produced here in Denmark only but is sold worlwide, tough shipping costs may be high as it comes in 5 and 10 kg bags only...I have been using it for about 25 years of the 40 years I have been growing orchids, and it is a excellent media, especially for terestric and botanical types who needs a bit more humid compost in the pots...I have all my paphs and a Phr. kovachii in it and the kovachii just loves it as it needs clean, clear water almost constantly so this mix is great...


Thank you! Never heard of it.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> View attachment 17007
> View attachment 17008
> View attachment 17008
> Here are two of my black leucochilums. And a seed pod has been set with the second flower, which got a JC/AOS this past April at the Ottawa show.


Mind blown!


----------

